# Pets parrot



## Asher (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi All, 

I am new to the community, can anyone guide me from where I can get parrots in UAE... I am searching for green parrots...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There's a pet shop on the beach side of SZR down near Safa park that sells parrots.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Birds should be free to fly, not caged. That's the worst thing you could do to a bird.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Birds should be free to fly, not caged. That's the worst thing you could do to a bird.


unless it is an ex-parrot... a parrot that has ceased to be....


----------



## Asher (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks @ Felix.... @ Pamela; I am somehow agree with you... Will think about it 4 sure

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Asher (Jan 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Disagree with Pamela. My parents have a bird and that bird LOVES my dad. Many people still think cats should be wild and free, and putting them and keeping them in an apartment/house is inhumane..... who here would agree with this line of thinking??? A domesticated cat can and is in many cases a very happy animal. I cant wait to go home and get a conure.  I am counting the days... one could say  (that and a slobbery saint bernard puppy is on the list as well  as well as all the marine animals for my new 330 gallon seven ft tank that recently picked up and is sitting in my storage unit waiting for its slice of the reef)

A bird is a great pet if you learn about them, willing to devote the next 20 to 50 years to them, and understand that it is not at all like a dog or a cat that can be left a few days with little attention and still be happy and healthy once your time is free on the weekends. 

It is also to be noted that I do not believe that birds are able to be shipped out of the uae as a pet... Please do check into this though. I would hope that you know that a parrot tends to bond with one person, and is difficult sometimes to get that bird to bond again with another person. This is why a parrot that is passed around, becomes a 'difficult' parrot to deal with as a pet. So to have it a few years and then pass it along, is doing a disservice to that animal to an extreme  

You can check dubizzle as unfortunatly I see them on there a bit. Almost all the pet stores have birds. I would strongly suggest that you avoid the cheap animal market route as those birds most likely are wild caught or bred in a non family homed facility and not hand raised, thus going to be VERY difficult to ever become a happy pet bird. I know pets plus by the ski mall, petzone on sheik zayed, and there is a place in Abu Dhabi that has good pricing and impressed with the friendlyness of the birds last few times been there. The name escapes me right now, but if you are really interested in a bird and dont mind the drive to abu dhabi, will figure the contact out for you.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you're going to get a parrot, don't go to a pet shop! Find a breeder instead. Sadly many animals in pet shops here are diseased - it's a big problem with African Greys especially.

Find a breeder and make sure their birds have been tested for various things and are healthy.


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Disagree with Pamela. My parents have a bird and that bird LOVES my dad. Many people still think cats should be wild and free, and putting them and keeping them in an apartment/house is inhumane..... who here would agree with this line of thinking??? A domesticated cat can and is in many cases a very happy animal. I cant wait to go home and get a conure.  I am counting the days... one could say  (that and a slobbery saint bernard puppy is on the list as well  as well as all the marine animals for my new 330 gallon seven ft tank that recently picked up and is sitting in my storage unit waiting for its slice of the reef)
> 
> A bird is a great pet if you learn about them, willing to devote the next 20 to 50 years to them, and understand that it is not at all like a dog or a cat that can be left a few days with little attention and still be happy and healthy once your time is free on the weekends.
> 
> ...


Yes. Many people don't realize that a parrot is a lifelong commitment and it could even outlive the owner, and you cannot leave it alone. And you are very right that it will often only bond with one person, and it can be even difficult if another person moves in, eg, if the owner gets married or something. I knew someone who had a parrot and when she got married it was jealous of the the new person and kept attacking it. They finally had to make a choice and put the parrot down  The husband won that one, he didn't get put down.....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

So a bit like a flying wife but a little less squawky?


----------



## idc about it (Nov 25, 2020)

so i have a green indian parakeet and 3-3.5 week since i bought her today she 
flew awway what to do will she come back
her wings are cut a little but she can fly a bit too
help me


----------

